# my Lovebirds are mating -erm ---



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

In September I took on 2 Lovebirds from a rescue the original owner had animals removed from them for neglect however these 2 were the lucky ones and in good condition 
They are supposed to be 10 years old and been kept caged indoors.
The rescue was told that the Yellow one had laid but eggs never hatched.
They are slowly beginning to fly now when the cage is opened but seem very happy being caged.
The green one bites but less hard than the yellow -both are not at all shy but not used to being handled at all. They seem to like their own little hanging beds.
I have a large bath attached to the cage which they prefer empty -and often sit there preening each other
Now I'm well aware females can show sexual interest if there is no male -these two preen and play but today I saw the green one Kiwi mount and mate Mango .
I also know to sex properly needs DNA sexing but I don't want to stress them as they are not at all happy being handled and it would need a brave person (and I own a Macaw !!!)
Mango does have the outward characteristics I've read about of a female and Kiwi a male 
my question is would 2 females actually go through the whole mating process properly ? 
Mango








Kiwi


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

It is possible that 2 females would behave as a breeding pair. 

If I was closer to you, I'd come & grapple them for you! :lol2:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah as zooman said, even if they mate, it doesn't mean they are male and female...it is very possible for 2 females to try and mate. Two of my female Lovies try and mate..and are always feeding each other etc. Weird though, from what i know they don't normally actually get "broody" unless they have a nesting area. I have no idea but they might think the bath thing is a good nesting area? Someone else will tell you...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, it could well be that your Lovebirds are choosing the bath as a nesting site. If their behaviour isn't a problem, I'd leave things as they are. If the Lovebirds start laying eggs in the bath, do not remove them, but leave the eggs with them. They will probably sit on them, as if trying to incubate them. If you take the eggs out, the birds will just lay more to replace them. Egg laying takes a lot out of a bird, as the female bird uses her own calcium reserves to help form the egg. If too many eggs are laid, the bird can vecome ill & develop hypocalcaemia. By leaving the eggs with the birds, they can sit on them & when they eventually do not hatch, the birds will lose interest in them.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks -are they a bit old to lay at 10 ?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Can't offer any useful advice, but my pair of adult corns are called Kiwi and Mango. Good luck with them they're beautiful. I've always wanted lovebirds, I really like Lutinos, but couldn't live with the noise.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

catastrophyrat said:


> thanks -are they a bit old to lay at 10 ?


They are getting there! Lovebirds can live to around 15, maybe a bit older, so at 10 years old they could still lay.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

um -there past is not really known as they were part of a 'case' the rescue wasn't told all details
they were tucking into some egg biscuit today 
(by way I was in bed once then my newly bonded buns had a major fight and had to put a barrier up now can't sleep :bash


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

OK now I'm as confused as they are :blush:
Kiwi who was playing at being male (or is male ?) is the only one of the two who is busy ripping up paper and tucking it into his wing :lol2:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Where is "he" putting the paper?  Are they Peach Faced? Normally the Peach faced do do this. Its mostly the females but the males have been known to give it a try.  If you want to find out what sex they are the best way is DNA testing...this website has free kits...not sure if its any good!  Then you have to send them back for £20 each...not too bad i don't think lol..

Free Sampling Kits


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks for link -yes they are Peach Faced -he/she is putting it up high under her wing and placing it in the empty bath that they were mating in :lol2:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ahh yep sounds like they're making a nest...funny how even if they are both male/both female...they seem to have some hope that they will have little chicks... Haha...Its most likely you will get eggs now once they've made the nest..don't remove them as they will keep laying and laying. A good way to also see if you have two females is if you have more than say 10 eggs. In most cases they lay around 6 in a clutch, 1 every 2 days. They won't always sit on them until the 3rd egg is laid, or even after this. If you have more than 10 eggs it could indicate you have two females laying.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks for your help -they really do love each other -tis a little sad really but keeps them occupied :lol2:


----------



## Belfast_Phasmid_Keeper (Apr 16, 2009)

if you know anyone that is brave enough to handle them then they can check the pelvis of the birds. in one of your pics one of the birds is sitting with its legs widely placed apart, this tends to indicate a female that has previously laid eggs and the pelvis test could confirm as your finger would sit inbetween the two bones, as they seperate to allow passage of the egg.

in males and females that havent yet laid, the bones are much closer and feel more like one edge.

if you do get any eggs produced, leave them for 7 to 10 days and then get a bright pencil torch and in a darkened room shine the torch thro the egg. If viable you will see a reddish hue or possibly even red blood viens inside. proof you have male and female.

hope this helps and might save you some money on DNA testing

Mark


----------



## dragonbeardo (Apr 20, 2010)

anymore news lol :gasp:


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

well no eggs but they are busy mating most of the day -Mango has got extremely territorial of the cage - me thinks they must be girls


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

catastrophyrat said:


> well no eggs but they are busy mating most of the day -Mango has got extremely territorial of the cage - me thinks they must be girls


My green Cheek Conures have been at it for weeks now. No eggs as yet. But we know they are male and female as they were DNA Sexed. This will be their first clutch. They have been doing the courtship for a few weeks, mating for the last fortnight. I'm hoping on eggs soon lol


----------

